# Louisiana Limits Tax Free Weekend



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

This is Texas Tax Free Weekend. Why not avoid the crowds and go fishing.

Captain Marty has this Sunday August 13th open. If interested in getting in on the red hot trout action, call me on my cell 713-703-1431.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

How's the water quality after all this rain?


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

quackills05 said:


> How's the water quality after all this rain?


Well we got 7 inches of rain at the state park. The water in the channel looks ok, some goose grass is coming down from the rivers. But all in all it is fishable. The wind is down and the seas at the jetties are 2 ft. Looks great for this weekend.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Solid fish!


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Capt. know its late but is sunday still open/ thanks


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I noticed in his first post it says to call him on his cell. Good luck! Post results.



srfrjeff said:


> Capt. know its late but is sunday still open/ thanks


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

srfrjeff said:


> Capt. know its late but is sunday still open/ thanks


Sorry, but someone beat you to the opening!!


----------

